
How Carets Runs a Direct-to-Consumer Shoe Business - mccaly
https://blog.kickpay.com/2019/12/30/ep6-the-next-big-thing-how-running-the-la-marathon-led-to-the-worlds-comfiest-dress-shoe/
======
shantly
Hadn't heard of them, just looked at the site, product, and pricing.
Curious—who's their market?

~~~
doorty
Me. It's hard to find attractive shoes, especially dress shoes with a barefoot
feel.

~~~
shantly
Ah, yeah, looking into it more it seems the "barefoot" fit is really important
to some folks. That explains what I was missing.

